# Changing eircom email password?



## spinal_tap (8 May 2007)

Anybody know how to change a password on a free Eircom email account? I've logged in a checked preferences and can't see an option anywhere.


----------



## gipimann (8 May 2007)

Log on to [broken link removed] which has the option to change password at the end of the page.


----------

